# 2015 Halloween Sales



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

It seems like the season is just around the corner. Since GrandinRoad has posted a limited version of the Halloween Haven catalog online, I thought it would be a good time to review some key sale dates in 2014.

July 29th: Costco Full-Size hinged Skeletons on sale- $37.99 at my store.

August 7th: I received the full GrandinRoad Halloween Haven Catalog in the mail.

October 14th: GrandinRoad had a 25% off sale plus free shipping sale. [ I ordered my large skelly dog at this time.]

October 20th: GrandinRoad had 50% off select Halloween items plus shipping.

October 25th: GrandinRoad discounted all items to 50% off plus shipping.

October 25th: Halloween Asylum discounted all items to 35% off plus shipping. This is always one of my favorites when on sale.

I remember getting a some Spirit store discounts of like 20-25% percent a couple of weeks before Halloween, but nothing tremendous until the 50% off after Halloween sales.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Halloween Asylum may offer another sale prior to October. They already had their gift card promotion; (buy a $100.00 card and get a $50.00 card free, no expiration), a free shipping and a 15% off sale all in the past few weeks. The Spirit emails for 20-25% off will start popping up when the stores start opening too.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I wish I had not missed the gift card promotion which was essentially a 50% off sale. If you could use those gift cards on sale items then that would have been a true home run.

Well, I have signed up for their email service so I should not be missing any more sales.  [/SIZE]


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Spirit is having a pre-clearance sale. The pop-up wolf tombstone looks okay. Of course how do you beat a bag of rats for $10.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/?UTM_campaign=PPC%3AGOOG%3Ageneral%3Aspirit_halloween_store&adpos=1t1&creative=85033891561&device=c&matchtype=b&network=g


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on some clearance items from Spirit tonight. I picked up a couple of 36" tombstones for $10 each. My coolest purchase was a devil's mask for $15. I want to have a devil inspired item that says don't touch and when you touch it something goes off.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

[email protected] bag of rats bargain


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I could not resist a couple of fright prop sale items. They have their battery powered shock mats on sale along with their moss carpet/blanket.

I know Halloween is close because I am spending like a drunk sailor!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Halloween Haven 2015


----------

